# injured claw



## stanley (Jan 12, 2005)

hello, i recently found a praying mantis in my pool, it seems to have a injured claw an avoides food. i dont know what to do and was wondering if it was fixable and how i can feed it to keep it alive?? could he be ready to molt???


----------



## FieroRumor (Mar 1, 2005)

I believe they can regenerate the HIND 4 legs, but not the front claws. Maybe build a small robotic prostesis for him/her?

I had a mantis once with only one front claw and one antennea. He managed to live a long time (sure, living in a cage where you can have a second or third shot of snaggin' your prey probably helped.  

SO, any news regarding the one you found?


----------



## Jesse (Mar 1, 2005)

I've had a S. lineola lose a front leg at about L4 and she grew it back but it was slightly smaller than the other one.


----------

